# Trim Protection from stripper



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I need to protect some trim that I'm not stripping from the stripper chemicals. The chemicals ate thru the blue 3M painters tape. So now I'm putting the blue tape down first then putting duct tape over that. It works but any suggestions on a one application or something less wasteful? I haven't tried the green Frog tape.I'm assuming it will be similar.


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

don't know of any "one tape"solution.


what works for us is first blue tape, and over that we use metal tape.


chemical will not eat through the metal tape, but will eat through regular duct tape.


blue tape first- because the metal tape can lift existing finished when removed- so blue tape is like a barrier tape.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Why not try Frog Tape with a water-based stripper?


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Mr Smith said:


> Why not try Frog Tape with a water-based stripper?


No reason really other then I don't have Frog Tape in my tool box. I've only needed to use the blue 3M tape for the little taping I've done. I've not had any issue till now.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

Is the trim painted or stained? If stained is it easier to take off? It may take a little more time up front but there is peace of mind knowing that it will remain in the same condition. Just shoot it back in and some colored putty for the holes and your good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

So I went with blue tape and then "Duct" tape. The Duct tape was a cheaper version and heavily plastic so it didn't let the stripper thru. Worked great until I ran into a stubborn spot and had to run a wire brush to lift the paint off. In that area I wish I did what Jr.Sr suggested and remove the trim. It wasn't terrible but there is a thin 1/8" jagged line where the brush altered the protected trim. Once i stain it it should be unnoticeable. 

Thank to all for their suggestion.


----------

